# Gold Neon Tetra



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Does anyone have any info on this fish? Gold Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon innesi). Thanks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=16&cat=1955&articleid=2537


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

except from there


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Its just a color variation of the common neon tetra. (Albino genetics I think)
All other aspects are the same.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> except from there


Why do you say that Turtlehead? :-s

Any info you've seen on the regular Neon is probably the same, except the gold may not be quite as hardy since it's been bred for a different color.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just use www.mongabay.com if you want detailed information, along with pictures, on most freshwater species.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I just wanted a little more info on this fish, doesn't seem too common.


----------

